# Suche eine CPU für Übungszwecke



## MRT (7 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine S7-300 CPU für Übungszwecke, sollte möglichst mit 2DP
sein um die dann auch erweitern zu können für den Profibus.



Die Email-Adresse von diesen Beitrag hatte ich auch noch gespeichert, aber anscheinend gibts die Adresse nicht mehr. Hat jemand eine neue Adresse von diesen Simatic-Handel?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3686


Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## ANo (7 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hätte da eine 315-2DP (2AF03) in einem guten Zustand mit 2A Netzteil auf einer Profilschiene Montiert die ich bei eBay reinstellen wollte. 
für 350€ würde ich es abgeben.
Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Oliver (1 Februar 2008)

*Melde dich bitte bei mir*

wenn du noch eine CPU suchst !

cpu@familiesalo.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2008)

MRT schrieb:


> ... Hat jemand eine neue Adresse von diesen Simatic-Handel?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3686
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus!



Hallo, siehe PN.


----------



## MRT (2 Februar 2008)

Danke hab schon eine!


----------

